# Cravendale



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I ordered some Cravendale and its not bad. I think the milk definitely had more texture to it. Having said that, I have also started using my Espro Toroid jug (instead of just admiring it) and that definitely is something I would recommend.

I have got the 20oz size and whilst the jug is a bit pricey, I think its worth the investment.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I only bother with Cravendale now.....had a rubbish experience with Iceland milk a couple of weeks ago....It was like water! Man I want that Toroid jug!......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Milk at this time of the year can be a wee bit temperamental.

This is usually attributed to the cows changing from hard feed and hay to the nutrient rich grass

Once they get used to it again the milk settles down for a few months.

If we have a long dry summer then the milk will become thin but will again pick up in Autumn when the rains come.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Glen you are a veritable fount of knowledge ...and you appear to have a cow fetish.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I do like a good steak









At least I don't have a







fetish

I grew up in NZ and used to milk cows both at school (we had a working farm at the school) and also for holiday jobs with family members

The problems exists there too although not nearly as much as the cows are 'free range' and not housed inside during the (much milder) winter.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

lol....haven't had a good streak in ages!

Sounds like a good way of getting to know where your foods from at an early age, NZ is on my to visit list...quite a few close relatives live there and its great motorbike country so I've heard....


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Not just a coffee nut. I was holding back on the







jokes when I heard you were from NZ.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

For the last month or so I feel like I'm getting less stretch out of my Cravendale (whole) than I used to. I don't think my technique has really changed. I'm completely willing to admit that it may just be my perception and that I'm misremembering, but I'm curious: has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I only use Cravendale red milk now, that way I know the calories will be low(er). I have to say I have not noticed too much of a difference lately but will monitor the situation.


----------

